# Great pompano morning.



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Headed out on Navarre island loaded with live shrimp. Found a small cut in the bar and deployed some pompano rigs. Started off slow with only a red and flounder being caught on a bass Assasin tipped with shrimp. But around 0900 things turned on. For the next 3 hours there was Spanish busting and pompano coming down the bar. Ended up with 6 pompano, 2 flounder, 1 whiting, 1 red, 1 lizard fish, and a 40lb ray.

Only kept the pompano all were 14-15"


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Now that's a good look'in 6 pack! Bon Appétit


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Looks like the November run is on.
Good eats!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I would have been more than happy with that catch.


----------

